
Earth’s CO2 levels hit record high, despite coronavirus-related emissions drop - justin66
https://www.washingtonpost.com/weather/2020/06/04/carbon-dioxide-record-2020/
======
makerofspoons
The impact of the COVID-19 lockdowns is the strongest argument that personal
lifestyle changes will not be enough to end anthropogenic climate change. We
need massive investment in carbon capture, nuclear power, and grid-level
storage as well as a carbon fee and dividend scheme to offset the impact on
the poor.

~~~
tonyedgecombe
Why? People are still eating meat, they are still heating/cooling their poorly
insulated houses, they are still buying consumer goods on Amazon, they are
still driving huge cars to the supermarket.

The only real difference is the air conditioning is in the home office rather
than the real office.

We haven't changed our lifestyles that much.

~~~
DarthGhandi
Everything both your comments have mentioned are a drop in the water to simply
having one less child.

But that's a taboo topic that no one ever wants to talk about.

All the lifestyle and electricity generation changes in the world won't make
any difference if populations keep growing as expected.

~~~
fsflover
Proof about "one less child":
[http://www.kimnicholas.com/uploads/2/5/7/6/25766487/fig1full...](http://www.kimnicholas.com/uploads/2/5/7/6/25766487/fig1full.jpg).

However, the OP is still right: even this is not enough to stop the global
warming. We have to remove CO2 from the air.

~~~
DarthGhandi
Have been long saying that geoengineering is inevitable. Most of the world and
especially the part that is emitting the most doesn't have the political will
to change the status quo and anyone who tries will probably get booted from
office anyway.

As an Australian who has personally seen the havoc caused by canetoads, I'm
really hoping we put some thought into it before doing something drastic

------
ReticentVole
We need iron fertilization to strip CO2 from the atmosphere:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iron_fertilization](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iron_fertilization)

And Stratospheric aerosol injection to prevent runaway warming:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stratospheric_aerosol_injectio...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stratospheric_aerosol_injection)

I'm worried that we will just become too dumb to do this due to dysgenics and
the impact of CO2 on mental performance:

[https://www.yaleclimateconnections.org/2016/07/indoor-
co2-du...](https://www.yaleclimateconnections.org/2016/07/indoor-co2-dumb-and-
dumber/)

------
tomas789
This is as expected. CO2 concentration is seassonal and since last peak we
added some more. Corona is merely slowing it down. More interresting is the
year over year comparison.

